# Initial Macro Shots



## ishyherts (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys, this is my first thread on the forum. Hope its all a feast for the eyes!!! Comment and criticise!!!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

Your composition on all but the open mouthed gator is killing me. Too centered on the lady and the flower, and my eye wants more to the right of the gator's eye. I like the open mouth of the gator but the eye not being in focus is killing it for me. Would have liked to seen all the gator's head in the shot to boot. Looks like a mean little ba$tard. What setup did you use to shoot these?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome! 
#1.. seems a tad undexposed (her whites are not white, they are gray) on my calibrated monitor, and a tighter crop would help emphasize the "Lady" and eliminate some of the distracting background. Nice shot!

#2 too much OOF around the edges of the flower, and there is no detail in the center except for the stamen. Better lighting and increased DOF would have improved this shot... as would either giving it more space (not chopping the bottom) or a tighter crop to eliminate the BG entirely.

#3 A closer shot (or crop).. just primarily with the eye would have been best here. Nice focus on the eye... beautiful! Is that a pet Caiman, or what? I had a Caiman when I was a kid... fascinating animals!

#4 there is not enough in focus to make this a worthwhile shot... desperately needs more DOF! ALWAYS make sure the eye is sharp even if the rest is not. having it all sharp.. with a nice blurred background is optimal! I would love to see this shot done like that.

Hope to see you post more in the future... it just takes practice!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Your composition on all but the open mouthed gator is killing me.


Should we call paramedics, or would you say you're being a little over-dramatic?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

Never heard that expression before, Buck?


----------



## Buckster (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Never heard that expression before, Buck?


Yeah, I just usually think it's a tad over the top in most situations.  It implies that the person's photo is SO BAD that it's causing you physical stress to the point of possible death, which is pretty insulting, from my POV.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

Expressions aren't meant to be taken literally.... But, hey, if you want to that's your business. I'm not going to try to convince you to do otherwise.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Expressions aren't meant to be taken literally....


Neither are responses like the one I gave....


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

The OP did ask for comments & *critisim*. I gave what I saw. So, take a deep breath and step back from the keyboard, Buck.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> The OP did ask for comments & *critisim*. I gave what I saw. So, take a deep breath and step back from the keyboard, Buck.


Everything's cool.  Geez... it was just a jokey-comment, and you got all twisted up over it.  Maybe you're the one who needs to step back from the keyboard Mr. Fantastic.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 9, 2012)

And that's the problem with text-only comms. Things normally picked up from facial expressions, body language, and tones are lost. I'm sure in person the jokeiness of it wouldn't have been lost


----------



## Buckster (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> And that's the problem with text-only comms. Things normally picked up from facial expressions, body language, and tones are lost. I'm sure in person the jokeiness of it wouldn't have been lost


Agreed!  :thumbup:


----------



## ishyherts (Jun 9, 2012)

cheers for the feedback!!! The reason for no proper DOF is the lens attachment i use and not a real Macro lens and its so hard to get DOF you might know even though the caiman stayed still!! Not doen many Macro's at all, these were my initial Macro shots but thanks, as next time i will be focusing on these points as well. While I understand that it is too centered on the lady, i didnt want to crop it as I hardly edit any of my pictures afterwards.
Cheers


----------

